
Native support for taxes and shipping - dwaxe
https://stripe.com/blog/native-support-for-taxes-and-shipping
======
neximo64
I wish Stripe would improve its offerings in other countries to match up to
everyone else.

For instance the worst of it is the 7 day wait for transfers, this is despite
the 'instant' direct debit to accounts if there's a refund.

There's also the 'push to debit card' functionality that isn't available
everywhere either.

